# Guide (Key) for identifying European spiders



## nikoli_ca (May 22, 2013)

Can anyone recomend me some keys, guides or books for indentifying European species? I have Collins field guide for spiders of Britain and North Europe, but since I live in southern Europe many of the species I comonly find, aren't listed in this book. I would appreciate if you could give me links online, because our bookstores have no books like these (( and shipping costs often excede cost of the book.
Thank you all in advance


----------



## Stefan2209 (May 22, 2013)

Hi,

give this one a try:

*Araneae - Spiders of Europe*

Good luck!

Stefan

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## nikoli_ca (May 22, 2013)

Thank you Stefan, I've seen this site before it is very good, somehow I allways forget about it


----------



## Ciphor (May 22, 2013)

Stefan2209 said:


> Hi,
> 
> give this one a try:
> 
> ...


I thought about buying this just for the sake of owning it. Have you seen the new guide released for North America? It's pretty rad, no more SONA full of sticky notes lol!!!


----------

